# Hart Schaffner Marx Suits



## Red Phillips (Jul 8, 2006)

There is a local merchant here who sells HSM suits. The HSM seems to be the top of the line. Now he also told me that HSM makes Austin Reed, Palm Beach and Tommy Hilfiger suits as well. With quality and price HSM > Austin Reed > Palm Beach. I'm not sure where Tommy falls in there. Is this true? I find it hard to believe that HSM makes Tommy suits. I don't think the guy would try to mislead me. Just that he may be mistaken.

Anyway, I bought a Tommy suit from him with which I am very pleased. Mostly wool with a little cashmere. It is three button and has a mostly natural shoulder with little padding.

Any thoughts on the quality of HSM in general? Is it worth the $100 or $200 more than AR or PB.

Thanks,
Red


----------



## Financier (Mar 6, 2006)

The only HSM suits I own are the Golden Trumpeter, which I find to be far superior to anything at a similar price point ($700 retail, pretty easy to find on sale). The regular label HSM I've never bought, but come close a time or two when they were on sale. 

HSM is a division of HartMarx, which also owns Hickey Freeman, which is a significant step up in quality.

I don't know anything about Austin Reed, and I have no doubt that Hilfiger suits are outsourced to someone, maybe HSM, maybe not. I haven't bought a Palm Beach in over 10 years, but the ones I owned, while not bad for the price, were crap compared to the HSM Gold Trumpeter.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

Financier said:


> The only HSM suits I own are the Golden Trumpeter, which I find to be far superior to anything at a similar price point ($700 retail, pretty easy to find on sale).
> 
> Are the Hart Schaffner Marx Gold Trumpeter suits as good as the H. Freeman suits (which are fully canvassed when made to measure)? Also, how does HSM Gold Trumpeter compare to Samuelsohn (which is also fully canvassed when MTM)? HSM Gold Trumpeter is either fused or 1/2 canvassed, 1/2 fused off the rack and MTM. Also, HSM Gold Trumpeter jackets are partially lined, sort of like Oxxford. However, HSM Gold Trumpeter jackets are either 3/4 or 7/8 lined instead of 1/4 lined like Oxxford. I know that comparing HSM to Oxxford, even the Gold Trumpeter, is apples to oranges. Or for that matter, apples to cookies. But it is worth mentioning that HSM Gold Trumpeter partially lines their jackets like Oxxford. Almost no brands partially line their jackets. Not Hickey Freeman (regardless of line). Not Samuelsohn. Not Luciano Barbera. Not even Kiton, Brioni or Attolini partially line their jackets. Certainly not Canali.


----------



## Financier (Mar 6, 2006)

MTM gold Trumpeter are 1/2 canvas. At the price I paid for my MTM gold Trumpeter, I don't know anyone who offers full canvas. 

H. Freeman, Hickey Freeman, and Samuelsohn MTM will all cost significantly more, at least in my experience.


----------



## sweetbooness2 (May 25, 2006)

HSM is making some changes to the line in the fall. I believe there will be a new line above the Gold Trumpeter, which is one of the best values on the suit market.


----------



## qasimkhan (Sep 24, 2003)

My grandfather wore a HSM suit--I think he only had one. So when I went to the men's clothing store to buy my first suit after starting my first job, I was surprised to see that there were still HSM suits around. So my first four suits were HSM, thanks to his influence. Even though he died 20 years before I was born, I got to honor him by buying the same make of suit that he did.

More germane to the topic, they were good suits, and I would buy them again. However, I have found a bespoke tailor in Kazakstan who makes better suits for less, so I've stopped buying Hart Shaffner Marx.

Steve


----------



## Red Phillips (Jul 8, 2006)

The HSM suit was in the $500 range, the Austin Reed was $400 range, the Palm Beach was $300 range, and the Tommy I bought was mid $200. So I guess that would be the lower end. But I am very happy with the suit. Small amount of cashmere gives it a little sheen and softness. Drapes well. And has little shoulder padding. 

I guess I'm not to the point yet where I can tell a difference between the different price ranges.


----------



## sweetbooness2 (May 25, 2006)

Someone wearing a HSM suit need not feel underdressed in any way. My father used to wear Hickey Freeman suits purchased at a local retailer. That retailer no longer sells HF, but does sell HSM. I know my father, who was a man who knew his suits, would not hesitate to wear HSM were he alive to patronize this establishment today.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

sweetbooness2 said:


> HSM is making some changes to the line in the fall. I believe there will be a new line above the Gold Trumpeter, which is one of the best values on the suit market.


What will the new Hart Schaffner Marx line above the Gold Trumpeter be called? Will Hart Schaffner Marxes new clothing line above the Gold Trumpeter be fully canvassed when made to measure? And, will the available vest styles be the same as all of the other HSM lines?


----------



## sweetbooness2 (May 25, 2006)

I believe the top line will be called Monogram and Gold Trumpeter will be called Gold. I do not know the styling details. I do believe that a former Oxxford executive was brought in to help with the process.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

*hsm*

they have been making tommys suits for over 12 years, and austin reed for far longer. they even made dior for many years, till dior went the overseas sweat shops.


----------



## onthelistbaby (Nov 15, 2004)

HSM is really looking great since Eric Jones from RLPL took it over last year. The stuff comming out this fall is supposed to be very exiting - though I haven't seen any of it. 

They seem to be transforming nicely from a slightly stuffy, pretty boring average American suitmaker to an interesting and exiting American clothier (They have introduced shirts, ties, and, I believe, some sportswear).


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

The linked in another thread discusses HSM's upscale move. It sounds encouraging--and also not (read the article)--but it will probably be good for the brand.


----------



## Red Phillips (Jul 8, 2006)

Alan,

The world they describe in that article seems so foriegn to me. When I go out all I see is everyone, from young to old, dressed like a total slob. Anyone wearing a suit, even a polyester job, would stand out from the rest. A nice sport coat would put you leagues above most. Where are these places where young men have to buy new suit types to stand out from the crowd?

Some of the stuff in the article sounds like trendiness to me. I'm sure a tried and true HSM suit would put anyone in the top 99% of the well dressed.


----------



## Pangster00 (Sep 15, 2008)

So the HSM Gold Trumpeters are half canvassed and the rest of HSM suits are all fused?


----------



## jefferyd (Sep 5, 2008)

Pangster00 said:


> So the HSM Gold Trumpeters are half canvassed and the rest of HSM suits are all fused?


Not half canvas- they have padded lapel only.


----------

